# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Τρόπος σύνδεσης αυτομάτου δυναμού για ρυθμιστής φόρτισης μπαταριών

## arxon

Γειά σας, θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος με σχετικές γνώσεις για το αντικείμενο αυτό αν μπορεί, τον τρόπο σύνδεσης αυτομάτου για δυνατό, τον οποίο θέλω να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για ρυθμιστή φόρτισης μπαταριών 24v.
Τo εξάρτιμα   είναι αυτό   http://www.autospark.gr/shop/%CE%B1%...osch-28v-28mm/
Και θέλω να μου πείτε με ποιο τρόπο θα τον  συνδέσω το + και το -  για εισαγωγή ρεύματος  και εξαγωγή σε μπαταρίες  το + και το -   ευχαριστώ

----------


## dog80

Το εξάρτημα αυτό είναι ο λεγόμενος αυτόματος του δυναμό (πιό σωστά εναλλάκτης). Αυτό διαχειρίζεται το ρεύμα που περνάει απο το τύλιγμα του ρότορα του εναλλάκτη (και κατα συνέπεια την ένταση του πεδίου διέγερσης) με τέτοιο τρόπο ωστε ο εναλλάκτης στην έξοδο του να βγάζει σταθερή τάση (12 ή 24 volt)

Με αυτό μόνο του δέν μπορείς να φορτίσεις μπαταρία.

----------


## arxon

> Το εξάρτημα αυτό είναι ο λεγόμενος αυτόματος του δυναμό (πιό σωστά εναλλάκτης). Αυτό διαχειρίζεται το ρεύμα που περνάει απο το τύλιγμα του ρότορα του εναλλάκτη (και κατα συνέπεια την ένταση του πεδίου διέγερσης) με τέτοιο τρόπο ωστε ο εναλλάκτης στην έξοδο του να βγάζει σταθερή τάση (12 ή 24 volt)
> 
> Με αυτό μόνο του δέν μπορείς να φορτίσεις μπαταρία.




Θέλω να του δώσω σε αυτό  τάση  28 η 30 volt και αυτό να μου φορτίζει τις μπαταρίες 24v
όπως κάνει αυτός....   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So-DgPNQwqw

----------


## arxon

Γιάννη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου  αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πεις αφού δεις το  ανωτέρω video το τρόπο σύνδεσης το + και το - σαν είσοδο και έξοδο του εξαρτήματος που έχω βάλει γιατί νομίζω οτι είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Γιάννη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου  αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πεις αφού δεις το  ανωτέρω video το τρόπο σύνδεσης το + και το - σαν είσοδο και έξοδο του εξαρτήματος που έχω βάλει γιατί νομίζω οτι είναι το ίδιο.



ποιον τροπο συνδεσης?αφου σου λεει οτι δεν μπορεις να παραγεις ρευμα με αυτο.εχεις δυναμο?τι εχεις κανει?

----------


## midakos

Απ ότι κατάλαβα, θέλει να το χρησιμοποιήσει σαν σταθεροποιητή τάσης ώστε να δίνει εκεί μια τάση 28-30V και αυτό να φορτίζει τις μπαταρίες με την έξοδο του.

----------


## dog80

> Θέλω να του δώσω σε αυτό  τάση  28 η 30 volt και αυτό να μου φορτίζει τις μπαταρίες 24v
> όπως κάνει αυτός....   
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So-DgPNQwqw



Εφόσον έχεις τροφοδοτικό 30 Volt τότε (με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατι δέν το έχω δοκιμάσει) θα συνδέσεις 

1) το καρβουνάκι D+ στο + του τροφοδοτικού
2) το καρβουνάκι FLD στο + της μπαταρίας 
3) θα συνδέσεις μαζί το - του τροφοδοτικού με το - της μπαταρίας και το D- του αυτόματου

Υπόψιν οτι ο αυτόματος θα ζεσταθεί πολύ και ενδεχομένως να καεί. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι ο φίλος στο βίντεο χρησιμοποιεί εξωτερικά τρανζίστορ για να μην επιβαρύνει τον αυτόματο.

Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτός ο τρόπος φόρτισης δέν είναι καθόλου αποδοτικός γιατι καταναλώνεται πάρα πολύ ενέργεια σε μορφή θερμότητας πάνω στα τρανζίστορ του αυτόματου.

Αν η τάση του τροφοδοτικού ρυθμίζεται, ρύθμισέ τη όσο πιό χαμηλά γίνεται, πχ 26 Volt.

----------


## vasilllis

πως εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο αυτοματος ρυμθιζει εμμεσα τη ταση εξοδου του δυναμο,ρυθμιζοντας την ταση διεγερσης.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Γειά σας, θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος με σχετικές γνώσεις για το αντικείμενο αυτό αν μπορεί, τον τρόπο σύνδεσης αυτομάτου για δυνατό, τον οποίο θέλω να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για ρυθμιστή φόρτισης μπαταριών 24v.
> Τo εξάρτιμα είναι αυτόhttp://www.autospark.gr/shop/%CE%B1%...osch-28v-28mm/
> Και θέλω να μου πείτε με ποιο τρόπο θα τον συνδέσω το + και το - για εισαγωγή ρεύματος και εξαγωγή σε μπαταρίες το + και το - ευχαριστώ





αν παρατήρησες στο βίντεο λέει ότι ο δυναμος του βγάζει 3 εως 5 αμπέρ,, αν εχεις περισσότερα αμπέρ προς φόρτιση τότε 
αν ήμουν στην θέση σου θα χρεισιμοποιουσα ενα ρελε που να ενέχεται 
από τον ρυθμιστή διέγερσης ουτοσωστε να μπορώ να βάλω οσα αμπέρ θέλω χωρίς να επιβαρύνω το κύκλωμα του ρυθμιστή.


το πρόβλημα όμως τώρα είναι ότι δεν θα ξέρεις να συνδέσεις ούτε το ρελε.

----------


## dog80

> πως εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο αυτοματος ρυμθιζει εμμεσα τη ταση εξοδου του δυναμο,ρυθμιζοντας την ταση διεγερσης.



Όντως έτσι είναι, όμως μπορεί και απο μόνος του να δουλέψει ώς ρυθμιστής τάσης.

Ο αυτόματος είναι βασικά η πιό απλή τοπολογία γραμμικού ρυθμιστή τάσης που υπάρχει, μπορεί να φτιαχτεί απο ένα τρανζίστορ μία ζένερ και μία αντίσταση.



Στο παράδειγμα η ζένερ με την αντίσταση δημιουργούν τάση 9,1 Volt πάνω στη βάση του τρανζίστορ. Οπότε 9,1 μείον την πτώση τάσης Vbe του τρανζίστορ (περίπου 0,6 Volt) βγάζει περίπου 8,5 Volt στην έξοδο.

Γι αυτό το λόγο οι τάσεις των διόδων ζενερ τελειώνουν συνήθως σε περίεργα νούμερα, πχ μία ζενερ 3,6 Volt θα βγάλει 3 βολτ, 3,9 θα βγάλει 3,3 κτλ.

Η τάση που βγάζει αυτός ο ρυθμιστής δέν είναι φοβερά σταθερή, γιατι και η τάση που βγάζει η ζενερ αυξομειώνεται λίγο καθώς αυξομειώνεται η τάση εισόδου, αλλά και οι ημιαγωγοί είναι ευαίσθητοι στις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας. Αλλά για τα δεδομένα του αυτοκινήτου είναι μια χαρά.

----------

vasilllis (16-11-15)

----------


## micalis

> Γειά σας, θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος με σχετικές γνώσεις για το αντικείμενο αυτό αν μπορεί, τον τρόπο σύνδεσης αυτομάτου για δυνατό, τον οποίο θέλω να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για ρυθμιστή φόρτισης μπαταριών 24v.
> Τo εξάρτιμα   είναι αυτό   http://www.autospark.gr/shop/%CE%B1%...osch-28v-28mm/
> Και θέλω να μου πείτε με ποιο τρόπο θα τον  συνδέσω το + και το -  για εισαγωγή ρεύματος  και εξαγωγή σε μπαταρίες  το + και το -   ευχαριστώ



Υπαρχουν δυο προβλήματα που πρέπει να λύσεις.Το ένα ειναι ότι ο αυτόματος το μέγιστο ρεύμα που διαχειρίζεται ειναι τριάμισι με τέσσερα αμπερ.Το επόμενο ειναι ότι αν η τάση εισόδου πέραση τα δεκατεσσεραμισι βολτ σταματά την τροφοδοσία.Και μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτο που δίνει στα καρβουνακια ειναι 1.2 βολτ λιγότερα από την τροφοδοσία λόγω εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ.

----------


## vasilllis

Εγω παλι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον σκοπο ολης αυτης τη συζητησης που αποσκοπει.Επειδη υπαρχει ενα βιντεακι που καποιος εβαλε αυτο πρεπει να βαλεις κατι τετοιο?
εδω http://www.smart-cover.gr/rythmistis...4v-p-3592.html
εχει με 40€ με λαμπακια κλπ κλπ.Απ εξω φανταζομαι πολυ φθηνοτερο.Φανταζομαι αν εχεις γνωσεις μπορεις να φτιαξεις και ευκολα .τι θες και ασχολεισαι με αυτοματο δυναμο?

----------


## sakis

> Όντως έτσι είναι, όμως μπορεί και απο μόνος του να δουλέψει ώς ρυθμιστής τάσης.
> 
> Ο αυτόματος είναι βασικά η πιό απλή τοπολογία γραμμικού ρυθμιστή τάσης που υπάρχει, μπορεί να φτιαχτεί απο ένα τρανζίστορ μία ζένερ και μία αντίσταση.
> 
> 
> 
> Στο παράδειγμα η ζένερ με την αντίσταση δημιουργούν τάση 9,1 Volt πάνω στη βάση του τρανζίστορ. Οπότε 9,1 μείον την πτώση τάσης Vbe του τρανζίστορ (περίπου 0,6 Volt) βγάζει περίπου 8,5 Volt στην έξοδο.
> 
> Γι αυτό το λόγο οι τάσεις των διόδων ζενερ τελειώνουν συνήθως σε περίεργα νούμερα, πχ μία ζενερ 3,6 Volt θα βγάλει 3 βολτ, 3,9 θα βγάλει 3,3 κτλ.
> ...




Κουμπαρε αυτο που το διαβασες ?

----------

tsimpidas (19-11-15)

----------


## dog80

> Κουμπαρε αυτο που το διαβασες ?



Όσα σχηματικά απο αυτόματους έχω δεί στο internet χρησιμοποιούν την παραπάνω τοπολογία.

----------


## sakis

Για ανεβασε κανα λινκ να καταλαβω τι λες

----------


## picdev

> Για ανεβασε κανα λινκ να καταλαβω τι λες



emitter follower που είναι το περίεργο ?

----------


## sakis

Σε ενα κυκλωμα οπως αυτο

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...48017990858297

Δεν εχει καμμια σχεση φυσικα με αυτο που εχεις ανεβασει εσυ 

Το κυκλωμα που εχεις ανεβασει  προυποθετει οτι η ταση εισοδου θα ειναι παντα μεγαλυτερη απο την ταση εξοδου . Κατασταση η οποια σε ενα αυτοκινητο μπορει να μην ισχυει οταν το αυτοκινητο βρισκεται στο ρελαντι και πιθανον με μεγαλα φορτια 

Αρα σημαινει οτι οι αυτοματοι αυτοκινητου και μοτοσυκλετας  πρεπει να επεμβαινουν  και να "ριχνουν " την ταση ως προς γη   μονο οταν αυτη ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τοσο 

Ο σταθεροποιητης που εχεις ανεβασει  δεν μπορει να το κανει αυτο η αρχη λειτουργιας ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη

----------


## Notios38

Καλή μερα στην παρεα μας..Μου φαινεται οτι χασαμε τον Παναγιωτη με τον εναλλακτη..αν εβαλε 8,4 Vdc στην διεγερση...λογικα αν ηταν 14-βολτο.. 30 V θα τα πηρε σιγουρα..

----------


## darthtony

Χωρίς το δυναμό δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει.Αυτό αλλάζει το ρεύμα διέγερσης, έτσι ώστε να διαμορφώσει τη τάση εξόδου. Δεν θα λειτουργήσει χωρίς το δυναμό, σαν ρυθμιστής τάσης.

----------


## vasilllis

και ο αρχων μας εχει χεσμενους...

----------


## Dbnn

> Καλή μερα στην παρεα μας..Μου φαινεται οτι χασαμε τον Παναγιωτη με τον εναλλακτη..αν εβαλε 8,4 Vdc στην διεγερση...λογικα αν ηταν 14-βολτο.. 30 V θα τα πηρε σιγουρα..



Αυτο ειναι κυκλωμα εναλλακτη??

----------


## dog80

> Σε ενα κυκλωμα οπως αυτο
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...48017990858297
> 
> Δεν εχει καμμια σχεση φυσικα με αυτο που εχεις ανεβασει εσυ 
> 
> Το κυκλωμα που εχεις ανεβασει  προυποθετει οτι η ταση εισοδου θα ειναι παντα μεγαλυτερη απο την ταση εξοδου . Κατασταση η οποια σε ενα αυτοκινητο μπορει να μην ισχυει οταν το αυτοκινητο βρισκεται στο ρελαντι και πιθανον με μεγαλα φορτια 
> 
> Αρα σημαινει οτι οι αυτοματοι αυτοκινητου και μοτοσυκλετας  πρεπει να επεμβαινουν  και να "ριχνουν " την ταση ως προς γη   μονο οταν αυτη ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τοσο 
> ...



Το κύκλωμα που έβαλα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα είναι αυτό που έχει ο αυτόματος μέσα του. 

Το άλλο σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι το λαμπάκι στο καντράν. Αυτό ανάβει όταν η τάση στην έξοδο του τυλίγματος διέγερσης είναι μικρότερη απο την τάση της μπαταρίας. Αυτό δείχνει οτι ο εναλλάκτης για κάποιο λόγο δέν δουλέυει σωστά, όμως επιπλέον δημιουργεί ένα μικρό ρεύμα μέσα απο το τύλιγμα διέγερσης, το οποίο είναι απαραίτητο για να αρχίσει ο εναλλάκτης να παράγει τάση.

Οπότε όταν γυρνάμε το κλειδί του αυτοκινήτου στην πρώτη θέση πρέπει το λαμπάκι στο καντράν να ανάψει, αλλιώς ακόμα και αν όλα τα υπόλοιπα στο συστημα φόρτισης είναι εντάξει, δέν πρόκειται ο εναλλάκτης να πάρει μπρός.





Τα αυτοκίνητα, υπο ΚΣ, ακόμα και στο ρελαντί και υπο φορτίο, παράγουν τάση μεγαλύτερη της μπαταρίας. Μόνο αν έχει πρόβλημα θα πέσει πιό χαμηλά η τάση, και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δείς το λαμπάκι του εναλλάκτη να τρεμοπαίζει στο καντράν.

Στις μοτοσυκλέτες λειτουργεί λίγο διαφορετικά. Έχουν και αυτές τριφασικό εναλλάκτη όπως τα αυτοκίνητα, αλλά η διέγερση προέρχεται απο μόνιμους μαγνήτες. Ο περιορισμός της τάσης γίνεται κατα κύριο λόγο απο το ρεύμα που τραβά η μπαταρία κατα τη φόρτιση, και επιπλέον υπάρχει μέσα στον ανορθωτή ένας ρυθμιστής, ο οποίος πρακτικά δουλεύει σαν επιπλεον φορτίο.

Ακούγεται λίγο κουφός αυτός ο τρόπος ρύθμισης, όμως λειτουργεί γιατι οι εναλλάκτες των μοτοσυκλετών είναι πολύ αδύναμοι, συνήθως βγάζουν γύρω στα 100 W

Τα παπιά άν δέν κάνω λάθος έχουν δυναμό DC, γι αυτό το φώς τους αναβοσβύνει σαν τρελό στο ρελαντί.

----------


## Dbnn

Dc δεν εχουν τα παπια. Εχουν ενα τυλιγμα το οποιο παραγει 12vac και για αυτο τρεμοπαιζει στο ρελαντι. Γιατι τα φωτα τροφοδοτουνται απ ευθειας απο την γεννητρια ωστε να μην επιβαρυνεται ολο το κυκλωμα φορτισης και τα λοιπα ηλεκτρονικα πχ φλας, κορνα κλπ να δουλευουν καλυτερα λογο οτι δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει μεγαλη σε ισχυ γεννητρια.

----------

dog80 (20-11-15)

----------


## Notios38

και φυσικά  το κυκλωμα που ανεβασα..Δημήτρη Ddnn απο μονο του δεν ειναι . Ενα  ομως απο τα πολλα κυκλώματα ελέγχου ενος εναλλακτη(alternator) αυτοκινητου κτλ.

----------


## Dbnn

> και φυσικά  το κυκλωμα που ανεβασα..Δημήτρη Ddnn απο μονο του δεν ειναι . Ενα  ομως απο τα πολλα κυκλώματα ελέγχου ενος εναλλακτη(alternator) αυτοκινητου κτλ.



Σε ρώτησα γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να φτιάξω ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα να ανεβάσω μερικά δέκατα την έξοδο του δυναμό.
Είναι στα 14vDC και θέλω να την ανεβάσω στα 14.6
Θυμάμαι παλιά που ήμουν carstereάς, ο μάστοράς μου απο κάποιον έπαιρνε τέτοια regulator που είχαν περιστροφικό διακόπτη με σκάλες ανάλογα το επιθυμητό βολτάζ.
Αυτό το χρησιμοποιούσαμε όταν κατεβαίναμε σε αγώνες dbdrag όπου η τάση στους τελικούς έπρεπε να ήταν 18-19vDC.

----------


## Notios38

Αν θελεις να ανεβασεις..σε ξεχωριστο κυκλωμα..Εκτος της ηλεκτρολογικής εγκαταστασης του αυτοκινητου...ειναι εφικτο μεχρι τα 18-20V με αυτο το κυκλωμα...μην δοκιμασεις σε υπαρχουσα εγκατάσταση αυτοκινητου...πρωτα η μπαταρια..και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα  θα παραδωσουν

----------


## Dbnn

Εχω δευτερο δυναμο επανω και 2η μπαταρια για το ηχοσυστημα. Με κοινη μονο την γειωση. 
Για αυτο θελω στον ηχο λιγο πιο υψηλο βολταζ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Σε ρώτησα γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να φτιάξω ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα να ανεβάσω μερικά δέκατα την έξοδο του δυναμό.
> Είναι στα 14vDC και θέλω να την ανεβάσω στα 14.6
> Θυμάμαι παλιά που ήμουν carstereάς, ο μάστοράς μου απο κάποιον έπαιρνε τέτοια regulator που είχαν περιστροφικό διακόπτη με σκάλες ανάλογα το επιθυμητό βολτάζ.
> Αυτό το χρησιμοποιούσαμε όταν κατεβαίναμε σε αγώνες dbdrag όπου η τάση στους τελικούς έπρεπε να ήταν 18-19vDC.



18-19?
και τι μπαταρια ειχε πανω?
δεν καναν μπουμ?

----------


## Dbnn

> 18-19?
> και τι μπαταρια ειχε πανω?
> δεν καναν μπουμ?



4 Στοιχεια 4v 150+Ah σε σειρα ειχε.
Ηταν κινητης τηλεφωνιας, μαρκα δεν θυμαμαι καθοτι πανε 8 χρονια απο τοτε.  αλλα φαντασου οτι δυο δυναμο στα 18-19volt γονατιζανε και καθε εβδομαδα τα αλλαζαμε. 
Ωραιες εποχες!!

----------


## Notios38

καλημέρα  μας...σωστα οπως τα γραφεις δεν εχεις σιγουρα..προβλημα  εχω  δει τετοιες κατασκευες με 2η γεννητρια κ 6 V στοιχεια στα 24 V με κοινο σωμα..Αυτο που δεν πρεπει ειναι να ανεβασουμε την ταση στη κυρια εγκατασταση...

----------


## micalis

> Σε ρώτησα γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να φτιάξω ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα να ανεβάσω μερικά δέκατα την έξοδο του δυναμό.
> Είναι στα 14vDC και θέλω να την ανεβάσω στα 14.6
> Θυμάμαι παλιά που ήμουν carstereάς, ο μάστοράς μου απο κάποιον έπαιρνε τέτοια regulator που είχαν περιστροφικό διακόπτη με σκάλες ανάλογα το επιθυμητό βολτάζ.
> Αυτό το χρησιμοποιούσαμε όταν κατεβαίναμε σε αγώνες dbdrag όπου η τάση στους τελικούς έπρεπε να ήταν 18-19vDC.



Αν θες να ανάβασης την ταση 0.6 βολτ αρκεί να βαλης ΜΙΑ δίοδο σε σειρά στο σημείο που παίρνει ο αυτόματος ρεύμα απο το δυναμο.Το έχω κάνει και απο τα 13.8 το ανέβασε στο 14.4.

----------

tsimpidas (23-11-15)

----------


## Dbnn

> Αν θες να ανάβασης την ταση 0.6 βολτ αρκεί να βαλης ΜΙΑ δίοδο σε σειρά στο σημείο που παίρνει ο αυτόματος ρεύμα απο το δυναμο.Το έχω κάνει και απο τα 13.8 το ανέβασε στο 14.4.



Δυστηχως δεν γινεται αυτο. Και τα δυο δυναμο ακουμπανε τα καρβουνακια του αυτοματου πανω στον αξονα. Οποτε.

----------


## micalis

Δεν σου είπα αυτό.Στο σημείο που περνει ο αυτόματος ρεύμα από το δυνατό έχει ένα λαμάκι το οποίο μέσα από το δυνατό έρχεται από κάτι μικρές διοδους.Εκει πρέπει να παρεμβης

----------


## vasilllis

> καλημέρα  μας...σωστα οπως τα γραφεις δεν εχεις σιγουρα..προβλημα  εχω  δει τετοιες κατασκευες με 2η γεννητρια κ 6 V στοιχεια στα 24 V με κοινο σωμα..Αυτο που δεν πρεπει ειναι να ανεβασουμε την ταση στη κυρια εγκατασταση...



6V εχω δει,4v πρωτη φορα ακουω.

----------


## tsimpidas

> 6V εχω δει,4v πρωτη φορα ακουω.



στο ίντερνετ διαβάζουμε, δεν ακούμε.

----------


## micalis

> Δεν σου είπα αυτό.Στο σημείο που περνει ο αυτόματος ρεύμα από το δυνατό έχει ένα λαμάκι το οποίο μέσα από το δυνατό έρχεται από κάτι μικρές διοδους.Εκει πρέπει να παρεμβης



Για του λόγου το αληθές 20151126_103739.jpg Ο αυτόματος δεξιά έχει την μικρή παρέμβαση ενώ φαίνεται και το λαμακι το οποίο παίρνει τροφοδοσία.

----------

Dbnn (26-11-15)

----------


## Dbnn

> Για του λόγου το αληθές 20151126_103739.jpg Ο αυτόματος δεξιά έχει την μικρή παρέμβαση ενώ φαίνεται και το λαμακι το οποίο παίρνει τροφοδοσία.



Δηλαδή, άνοδος στο + του δυναμό και κάθοδος στον αυτόματο, σωστά?
Απλή δίοδος πχ 1Ν4007 έτσι?

----------


## micalis

Απλώς δίνεις λάθος τάση στον αυτοματο

----------


## dog80

Με παρόμοιο τρόπο μπορούμε να "κοροιδέψουμε" και τα ολοκληρωμένα σταθεροποίησης τάσης για να βγάλουν μεγαλύτερη τάση.

Πχ αν βάλεις μία δίοδο στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι του 7805, αντί για 5 volt θα βγάλει 5 + την πτώση τάσης της διόδου, δηλαδή 5,6 Volt. Αν βάλεις και δεύτερη δίοδο θα βγάλει 6,2 και ουτω καθεξής.

78_JACKUP.jpg

----------

